# Cod Mw2 - How do you play?



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok so i have prestiged 10 on the Xbox so i'm going to have a go with the PC version now 

I have it (Installing as i type) but want to know how many others are on PC too.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

If you play it on 2 of the above, just vote for the one you use the most please :thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Xbox here


----------



## Demon (Jun 27, 2008)

The limited edition MW2 super elite for me!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

You've not put the option for both :lol:

I play on the PS3 and 360 :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

xbox.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

ps3 everyday


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

beardboy said:


> You've not put the option for both :lol:
> 
> I play on the PS3 and 360 :thumb:


I only have it on the 360 despite getting invites for PS3 games


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

PC as fps should be played  add xprcivric when your ready


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I only have it on the 360 despite getting invites for PS3 games


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I have it on 360 and ps3. I only played it on the ps3 while my 360 was offline for around a month but 360 all the time now. Mainly because i know more people on live and the voice chat works.


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

360 for me so much fun...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

I mostly play it on the PS3, but now and again I somtimes play it on the Xbox.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Muffinman said:


> I mostly play it on the PS3, but now and again I somtimes play it on the Xbox.


That said do you find you can chat on the ps3? Ive never been able to speak properly to anyone and just hear loads of people saying hello alot. Ive tried loads of headsets inc the offic bluetooth one and now have Astro A40s with no luck still.
Thanks Phil


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

xbox every night! lol! love the game!


----------

